# Electrical Goods



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
Wheres the best place for electrical items like Fridge / Freezer or small kitchen appliances

Also not too expensive


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Wheres the best place for electrical items like Fridge / Freezer or small kitchen appliances
> 
> Also not too expensive


In Alicante province we have Carrefour and I think their prices take some beating. Media Markt aren´t bad either. On the other hand, we have found some small independent traders offering very good deals - and excellent service. We showed a small local Spanish shop a Media Markt advert for a fridge freezer which he also had in stock but at €50 more. But Media Markt wanted €20 for delivery (we live 60km from their nearest store) and we would have to wait up to seven days. The local shop knocked €30 off his price and delivered and installed the fridge freezer free of charge within an hour!


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow thats good going isnt it. So Carrefour could be compared to maybe a Tesco Extra with the electricals then ?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, Carrefour is a hypermarket and sells absolutely everything. But always worth checking local stores, they often have bargains.

We bought a washing machine from a local shop and they delivered and fitted it next morning, and took the old one away - no charge.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

That sounds just what we might need. Thank You so much


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Go for the local shop if you can. Usually, they will get in what they don't have in stock and as you have heard will deliver and install. You also gain kudos by shopping locally since you are seen as supporting the local economy.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thats a really good point. Thank you. If it helps the local economy then that's all good


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

There are many online places that are cheaper than local stores but they do come with their inherent risks. I've bought many electrical items online over the years and not had any problems but I've not had anything to complain about and that's when it could get problematic. 

I'm also looking for a new fridge freezer and the other day looked at the Carrefour website. When it finished loading a tool bar appeared across the top with the Avast logo on the left (my antivirus) with the words "lower prices found" and "save 35% on electrodomesticosweb" and then a drop down menu with ten other websites for the same item starting with the cheapest. Carrefour's price was €779 but the lowest here was €499.55. In the settings it's called "safe price", might be worth a Google if you want to find the cheapest price.

Tienda online de Electrodomésticos - Electrodomésticos Web

*edit* I've done the googling... https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/avast-safeprice/eofcbnmajmjmplflapaojjnihcjkigck?hl=en


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree with Desiato, often prices can be lower on-line, but how much do you have to pay for delivery? will you get it installed by the vendors or will you have to find somebody to install it for you and at what cost?

Don't get me wrong, I do buy things on-line but they are usually those items that I could not get locally.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Fridge / Freezer ?
Once in situ leave stand for 24hrs, then just put the plug in. (Ok don't eat the packaging/check its level/ETC)


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look in redcoon.es


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

mickbcn said:


> Take a look in redcoon.es


I used Redcoon many years ago for a small TV but since then I've always found cheaper elsewhere. For example. the Bosch fridge freezer KGN39AI22 that was €779 from Carrefour and €499 from Tienda online de Electrodomésticos - Electrodomésticos Web (offer has now finished) is €639 from Redcoon. 

The best price today using SafePrice is €574.75 from Hemadecor Combi BOSCH KGN39AI22 - Combi - Electrodom?sticos Baratos / Hemadecor Redcoon appear tenth on the list.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will make sure i check the links out and shop around


----------

